# Fire alarm testing >:(



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

We are currently living in an apartment, and just received notice that there will be fire alarm testing on Monday. Fine, not ideal; the fire alarms are SUPER, SUPER loud, but whatever. What's concerning to me is that the alarm co. people will be entering each apartment at some time between 8am and 6pm.

Husband and I both work, & we leave Hildy out during the day. In the past when the fire alarms have gone off, they freeeeak her the heck out - she sprints around with her tail tucked, ears back, belly low to ground, etc. So I am VERY worried about strangers entering our apartment while she's already freaking out about the noise. 

Our property management co. is closed until, you guessed it, Monday morning, and hubby & I both have to work on Monday. 

What would you do??? I could try to crate her but she hasn't been crated in months & has Houdini'd out of the crate in the past anyway. I could try to close her in a bathroom but she knows how to open doors rolleyes: here I thought I wanted a smart dog, not knowing what I was getting myself into) and we've never closed her in a bathroom before so I'm afraid she'd scratch the door to shreds. 

I just don't know how she'll react to strangers entering HER apartment in the midst of a terrifyingly scary moment (in her eyes). 

What would you do?


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you have a crate? Or do you think she would just open it? Maybe a dog day care to get her out of the house? Spend a day with a relative or friend? I would definitely see about getting her out of the house. Scared GSD + strangers randomly entering = trouble.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Take her to a family member. Or if that's not possible then doggy day care. The type where she can just sit around in a kennel. She doesn't have to play with dogs if you don't want.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How warm is it where you are? Is the car parked in a safe spot? If nothing else, crate her in your car if it's cool enough


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

One of you take the day off and go out with the dog. That or kennel her. 

I lived in an apt. too and the alarms were tested per each suite as well as the intercom in the unit...this went on for 8 hrs. - 190x as well as random floor tests and the alarm sounding too. I think the sound is painful.

I usually took my dog elsewhere and the times I couldn't we hung out on the balcony all day together. He would still get stressed, but not as bad as being inside.

It really is a bad experience for them and she should be removed


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

many vets can board dogs, at least in my area. I'm sure the fee would be reasonable compared to leaving a freaked out GS in your apt when strange people have to be in there. this is if you can't take work off, would be ideal as ppl have said to spend the day with her outside


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd board my dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't leave her there alone. I would take the day off. It might not be a bad idea to try getting her used to the sound a little more. Mine went off a couple weeks ago(I was cooking) and every dog walked to the back door and waited quietly to go outside. I let them out and they played outside as I was fighting with the alarm. I was pleased with that outcome because God forbid there is ever a fire, I won't have to chase them around, they will be right at the door.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

My husband is the one doing that work and he will not enter the apartment If there is an unsupervised dog. He loves dogs but is leery of strange ones. Usually he calls the property manager and has them escort him to the area while testing if the owner is not hone and there's a dog so he doesn't have to come back. It's a major inconvenience to have someone test 400 sprinks in a building but not be able to test a couple and have to come back. Take your dog somewhere else for the day.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I really think it would be best to take her elsewhere, either staying home and taking her away for the day or finding a friend/family member to take her.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

It would be an absolutely terrible idea for SO many reasons, to leave her loose there. 

Leave her in the car while you work, board her, send her to doggie daycare, take her to work with yourself or your husband, send her to a friend's house, etc. 

But don't leave her there.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! Knew I wasn't crazy to be paranoid about leaving her alone during all that. 

The property manager or maintenance person will probably escort the alarm testing folks into our apartment, but they are both not so great with dogs. Our vet doesn't board unfortunately and she's never been to a doggy day care so I'm sure I won't be able to get her in for her first stay same-day, though I guess now is the time to find a boarding kennel for the next time this happens! Friends & family are not an option for a number of reasons unfortunately; the campus where my husband works is strictly animal-free and I work with very small children 

I think I will contact the property management co first thing tomorrow AM and find out when exactly this is going to be happening & myself or my husband, depending on time of day, will come home during that timeframe. Sure would be nice if they would give us more than one day's notice over the weekend when everything (kennels, my work, husband's work, property management co.) is closed!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lovemygirl said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Knew I wasn't crazy to be paranoid about leaving her alone during all that.
> 
> The property manager or maintenance person will probably escort the alarm testing folks into our apartment, but they are both not so great with dogs. Our vet doesn't board unfortunately and she's never been to a doggy day care so I'm sure I won't be able to get her in for her first stay same-day, though I guess now is the time to find a boarding kennel for the next time this happens! Friends & family are not an option for a number of reasons unfortunately; the campus where my husband works is strictly animal-free and I work with very small children
> 
> I think I will contact the property management co first thing tomorrow AM and find out when exactly this is going to be happening & myself or my husband, depending on time of day, will come home during that timeframe. Sure would be nice if they would give us more than one day's notice over the weekend when everything (kennels, my work, husband's work, property management co.) is closed!


 You can't take her with you to work Monday morning and leave her in the car? 

The amount of things that could go wrong if they go to your place before you can get a hold of them...


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> You can't take her with you to work Monday morning and leave her in the car?
> 
> The amount of things that could go wrong if they go to your place before you can get a hold of them...


My only concern is - well, #1, her crate is way too big to fit in my car, so she'd be free in the car, and #2, if one of these small mentally disabled kids I work with runs up to my car and instigates her enough through the window, which would have to be down at least 1.5 - 2" to begin with, that could be as bad if not worse. I'm also really thinking about calling in sick all day :/


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Most kennels I've delt with (well everyone I've delt with) are open on Saturdays. And someone is there Sundays cleaning, feeding etc. Maybe not answering the phones. 

Calling in "can't make it" today would work. Especially if these things are going off over a prolonged period... 
Sounds like a good day for an "out and about"


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Craigslist has alot of regular people trying to make a few bucks dogsitting. You can bring it to someones house and itd cost under 30 bucks for the day.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounds like it's time for a "mental health day," instead of calling in sick. Good luck! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Whew - between myself and hubby, we made it work (rotated staying with her all day)  Good thing too, seems like all the other dogs in the apartment complex and even the whole neighborhood were losing their minds! 

Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------

